# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Des amliorations pour les appareils photo NEX-5/NEX-3

## Mejdi20

*Des amliorations pour les appareils photo NEX-5/NEX-3*

_La mise  jour du firmware des NEX-5 et NEX-3 apporte de nombreuses amliorations pour les photographes exigeants, ainsi que la mise au point automatique avec les objectifs  monture A_



Lvolution du firmware permet d'augmenter les fonctionnalits des appareils photo compacts  objectifs interchangeables NEX-5/NEX-3 de Sony.

Cette mise  jour gratuite que vous pouvez tlcharger1 pour Windows ou Mac OSX apporte plusieurs amliorations. Vous pouvez dsormais profiter de la mise au point automatique lorsque vous utilisez le NEX-5/NEX-3 avec une large gamme d'objectifs  monture A motoriss de Sony et Carl Zeiss, notamment des tlobjectifs, focales fixes et zooms. Outre des amliorations dans lutilisation de lappareil photo, vous pouvez galement conserver les paramtres douverture pendant lenregistrement de films HD, et naviguer plus facilement dans les menus. Les utilisateurs dappareils NEX-5/NEX-3 enregistrs seront avertis par courrier lectronique de la mise  jour gratuite.

*Mise au point automatique avec certains des objectifs  monture A*

Il est dsormais possible dutiliser la mise au point automatique en mode Single-shot avec 14 objectifs  monture A SAM et SSM (vendus en option) grce  ladaptateur LA EA1 (optionnel lui aussi). La mise au point automatique est galement possible lorsque vous enregistrez des films, il vous suffit alors denfoncer le dclencheur  moiti. Pour utiliser la mise au point automatique avec des objectifs  monture A, vous devez aussi effectuer une mise  jour logicielle du LA-EA1.

*Priorit  louverture en enregistrement vido*

Les vidos HD peuvent tre prises avec une ouverture constante, soit en mode A (priorit  l'ouverture) ou en mode iAuto avec activation du flou d'arrire-plan. Vous offrez ainsi  vos films de magnifiques flous artistiques darrire-plan et ce, en toute facilit.
*
Rglage des touches programmables*

Il est dsormais possible de personnaliser deux des trois touches programmables situes sur le panneau arrire de lappareil photo avec les fonctions suivantes : mode de prise de vue, conseils de prise de vue, zoom numrique de prcision, ISO, balance des blancs, mode dexposition, compensation Flash, DRO, HDR auto, style cratif, Aide  la mise au point manuelle et zone de mise au point automatique.
*
Dmarrage du menu*

Lorsque vous slectionnez  Menu , vous pouvez dsormais afficher soit lcran principal du menu soit le dernier paramtre dfini. Cela permet de rgler rapidement les fonctions et paramtres rcemment slectionns.
*
Aide  la mise au point manuelle
*
En mode Aide  la mise au point manuelle, il est possible dafficher  lcran une image agrandie pour une dure choisie par lutilisateur. Le fonctionnement de ce paramtre a galement t amlior. La portion d'image ainsi agrandie peut maintenant tre conserve quand l'Aide  la mise au point manuelle est  nouveau slectionne ; les rglages fins de la mise au point sont plus rapides et pratiques.
*
 lattention des rdacteurs :*

 1 Les clients NEX-5/NEX-3 peuvent tlcharger la mise  jour du microprogramme  la page http://support.sony-europe.com/hub/hub.html

2Configuration minimale [PC] : Windows XP SP3 (ditions 64 bits et Starter non
prise en charge), Windows Vista SP2 (dition Starter non prise en charge), Windows 7

 Configuration minimale [Macintosh] : OS X (versions 10.5 et 10.6).
Espace disque [PC/Mac] ncessaire : min. 200 Mo / RAM : min. 512 Mo.
La mise  jour ncessite un branchement par cble USB entre lordinateur et
lappareil NEX-5/NEX-3.

3 La fonction de mise au point automatique est possible avec les objectifs  monture A suivants :

Objectifs SAM
 DT 18-55 mm F3,5-5,6 SAM [SAL1855]
 28-75 mm F2,8 SAM [SAL2875],
 DT 55-200 mm F4-5,6 SAM [SAL55200-2]
 DT 30 mm F2,8 Macro SAM [SAL30M28]
 DT 35 mm F1,8 SAM [SAL35F18]
 DT 50mm F1,8 SAM [SAL50F18]
 85 mm F2,8 SAM [SAL85F28]

Objectifs SSM
 Vario-Sonnar T* 16-35 mm F2,8 ZA SSM [SAL1635Z]
 Vario-Sonnar T* 24-70 mm F2,8 ZA SSM [SAL2470Z]
 Distagon T* 24 mm F2 ZA SSM [SAL24F20Z]
 70-200 mm F2,8 G [SAL70200G]
 70-300 mm F4,5-5,6 G SSM [SAL70300G]
 70-400 mm F4-5,6 G SSM [SAL70400G]
 300 mm F2,8 G [SAL300F28G]

Pour bnficier de la mise au point automatique, vous devez mettre  jour le firmware de ladaptateur monture A-monture E LA-EA1 vendu en option. Avec un objectif  monture A mont sur un NEX-5/NEX-3, la mise au point dure de 2  7 secondes environ selon les normes de mesure Sony. Le temps rel de mise au point avec les objectifs  monture A peut varier selon le sujet et les conditions de prise de vue.



Pour plus dinformations sur Sony Europe, veuillez consulter http://www.sony-europe.com et http://www.sonyeurope.com/presscenter

----------

